# TORONTO | 86 John Street | 8 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jan


> These shoehorned slivers are much more a sign of urban density than taller, free-standing skyscrapers are.







































Image courtesy of Projectend, a UT member.
http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-86-john-street-43m-8s-sweeny-co.21421/page-2


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-86-john-street-43m-8s-sweeny-co.21421/page-3


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-86-john-street-43m-8s-sweeny-co.21421/page-3


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very whimsical appearance but it fits in perfectly as an infill development. It's going to give a playful flair to the surroundings


----------

